# Buying desktop advise



## eze49ers (May 6, 2007)

hey i was looking for a computer, i need one pretty quick, hes some of them i was looking at which would you choose? Im looking for a computer that cn be fast, i can have music on and play videos. Dont have alot of money! thats why im looking for those 3-1 deals.

Compaq Presario SR5410F Desktop with 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor & Inkjet Printer: $479.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999988400050002&type=product&id=pcmprd88500050002

Compaq Presario SR5450F Desktop with 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor & Inkjet Printer: $549.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999988400050006&type=product&id=pcmprd88500050006

Compaq SR5410F Desktop with 19" LCD Monitor, Printer, Cable & Surge Protector: $579.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999988400050003&type=product&id=pcmprd88500050003

Compaq SR5450F Desktop with 19" LCD Monitor, Printer, Cable & Surge Protector: $649.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999988400050007&type=product&id=pcmprd88500050007

Gateway GT5670 Desktop with 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor & 3-in-1 Printer: $649.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999989100050006&type=product&id=pcmprd89200050006

HP Slimline s3400f Desktop with 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor & Inkjet Printer: $679.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999990100050010&type=product&id=pcmprd90200050010

Gateway GT5670 Desktop with 19" LCD Monitor, Printer, Cable & Surge Protector: $719.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999990100050008&type=product&id=pcmprd90200050008

HP Slimline s3400f Desktop with 19" Widescreen LCD Monitor & Inkjet Printer: $729.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999990100050011&type=product&id=pcmprd90200050011

Gateway GT5674 Desktop with 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor & 3-in-1 Printer: $749.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999989100050008&type=product&id=pcmprd89200050008

HP Slimline s3420f TV Desktop with 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor & 3-in-1 Printer: $779.97
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=999990100050001&type=product&id=pcmprd90200050001


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

I woul say go with the Gateway GT5670 Desktop with 19" LCD Monitor, Printer, Cable & Surge Protector: $719.97


Processor AMD Phenom™ 8400 Processor (AMD LIVE!™) (2.10GHz, 2MB L3 Cache, 3600MHz System Bus) 
Operating System Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium (32-bit) SP1 
Memory 3072MB 667MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM (2-1024MB modules & 2-512MB modules) 
Hard Drive 320GB 7200rpm Serial ATA II/300 hard drive w/ 8MB cache3 
Optical Drive 18X DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti Drive featuring Labelflash™ Technology2 
Chassis Classic system design with brushed aluminum faceplate 
Media Card Reader Gateway® 15-in-1 media card reader with copy button 
Speakers Gateway® 2.0 USB Speakers 
Application Software Microsoft® Works 9.0, Microsoft® Money Essentials & Microsoft® Office Home and Student 2007 (60-day complimentary trial period)4 
Audio 8-Channel (7.1) High Definition Audio 
Backup Media Cyberlink Power2Go (for Windows Vista® Home Premium and Ultimate) 
Dimensions (Box) 21.73" (L) x 17.52" (W) x 11.14" (D) or 552mm (L) x 445mm (W) x 283mm (D) 
Dimensions (System) 15.60" (H) x 7.20" (W) x 16.10" (D) or 395mm (H) x 182mm (W) x 410mm (D)5 
Expansion Slots Available: 1 - PCI-E x16, 2 - PCI-E x1 & 0 - PCI 
External Ports (6) USB 2.0 ports (2 Front, 4 Rear), VGA, 2 PS/2 Ports 
Finished Goods Cyberlink Label Printer for Windows Vista 
Integrated Network 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 Port) 
Integrated Video NVIDIA® GeForce® 6150SE Integrated Graphics with up to 128MB of Shared Video Memory 
Keyboard Gateway® 104+ Elite Keyboard 
Media Drive Gateway® Portable Media Drive Bay 
Memory Capacity Expandable to 4GB 
Modem 56K PCI data/fax modem 
Motherboard Systemboard with NVIDIA® GeForce® 6150SE Chipset 
Mouse USB Optical 2-button Wheel Mouse 
Operating System Backup Media Windows Vista® Home Premium Backup Media (32-bit) 
Power Supply 300W Power Supply 
Security Software Norton Internet Security™ (60-day live updates)6 
Warranty 1 Year Parts and Labor Limited Warranty7 
Weights 23.4 lbs. (10.6 kg) system unit only / Approximately 35.8 lbs. (16.2 kg.) box


----------

